# New Book Covenant Theology (Baptist)



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 8, 2011)

Hearing alot of good recommendations and excitement about the new Covenant Theolgy from Greg Nichols it should be out soon and our Church is eagerly awaiting it's publication.

SGCB | COVENANT THEOLOGY: A Reformed and Baptistic Perspective on God's Covenants


----------



## JML (Sep 8, 2011)

It is on my wish list as well. Looking forward to taking a look at it.


----------



## RC1689 (Sep 9, 2011)

This has been a long time coming. Can't wait...


----------



## KMK (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it on Kindle.


----------



## baron (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks ordered it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 9, 2011)

Jesus is my friend said:


> the new Covenant Theolgy from Greg Nichol



I'm assuming this is a new book on covenant theology and not a new book on New Covenant Theology, correct? Judging by the endorsements, that would be the case, but might want to make that clear.


----------



## timmopussycat (Sep 9, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Thanks, ordered mine.
> 
> [Please tell me that the Drunk with Powder Puff guy won't hire a hit man to shoot me if I buy it]



Just tell him you're buying it on the "Know your enemy" principle. (Which is what a broad evangelical told me 20 years ago when asked why he bought Bultmann as his first ST). 

And yes he walked away from the meeting.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 9, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> [Please tell me that the Drunk with Powder Puff guy won't hire a hit man to shoot me if I buy it]



First, the signed Luther portrait (you had one, bought that).

Then, the ties from The Tie Bar (bought two).

Now, this Baptist book (nope, ain't gonna happen  ).


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 10, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > the new Covenant Theolgy from Greg Nichol
> ...



That's the case. New book on covenant theology.

Ordered my copy, excited to get it. Coming from Greg Nichols, this will be a very good work.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 10, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > the new Covenant Theolgy from Greg Nichol
> ...



Thanks, ordered mine.

[Please tell me that the Drunk with Powder Puff guy won't hire a hit man to shoot me if I buy it]


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2011)

4 Posts DMac? Really?


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 10, 2011)

Tim,

I'm honored to see your good taste!

You do realize that the culture has a certain "trajectory," don't you?

* The democratic ideal sees its ecclesiastical analog in what Martin Marty used to call the "Baptistification" of Christianity.

* The two Great Awakenings coupled with legalistic fundamentalism and shallow broad evangelicalism leaves us with a religious culture hardly interested in truth, merely religious "experience."

* There is a reason why the Campbellites ("theology? we don't need no stinkin' theology") represent such a small sliver of Christyianity in America and yet have about 15% of the mega churches in the country. Biblicism unencumbered by theology fits nicely in a Baptistic and congregational direction and helps grow big churches.

* Broad evangelical intelligentsia are currently enamored of egalitarianism, Barthianism, soft views of Biblical authority, and other trendy fads, none of which lead in a confessional Presbyterian direction.

* Neo-calvinism, the "young, restless, and Reformed" types, and new designer flavors of Calvinism and charismania may or may not be anything more than a fad.

All in all, if you wanted to bet on the cultural trajectory of Protestant Christianity, you might want to start reading all of the Baptist books you can find. Otherwise you might be mistaken for some strange kind of pre-neanderthal. 

[HELP! I'm having real trouble. My computer is replicating posts like cockroaches and when you delete one, you delete all.]


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 10, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> 4 Posts DMac? Really?



I posted ONCE and it doubled it. Then, after deleting it, both disappeared. Next came my attempt to post a simple cutesy reply to you and it quadrupled it. Sorry, Tim, maybe when you put Baptist wine in these Presbyterian wineskins it tends to burst the old skins?

Actually, it is kindof depressing to think that as I keep moving towards the Presbyterian light like a moth to the flame, the culture seems intent on dumming down the faith to a lowest common denominator of a baptistified minimalism.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Posts DMac? Really?
> ...



I'm glad you see the error of your ways now. One of the curses of the covenant perhaps.


----------

